# A to z slotcars



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Has any one done this on this site were you post a pic starting with that letter of the alphabet and go from a to z if not can we give it a try id love to see all the different cars. (props go out to the 164hack a gent over on the die cast forum)

So if this has been done befor please close this thread if not heres the rule id like to use.

1 Try to not post the same car twice unless its from a different company or its been customized by you or some one you know or its a rare colour.

2 No other rules enjoy , i cant wait to see this.

Finally if this was done before please send me a link i want to look em over.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok I'll start it off with D for dump truck


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

No offense ther JS, but ya need to start with A as in Austin, among others...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

How about a Bud Truck??


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:tongue:The Canadian alphabet does start with D.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

No sorry guys that's all I had on my phone and since no one else posted I thought I'd start , and yes it does start with D thank you for pointing that out but seriously if you have any pics that are in alphabetical order please post em here.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

B. As in BMW










This outta be fun! We did a thread similar to this with numbers. 0-102


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

C is for Charger. Could have gone with Camaro, Corvette.......


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> :tongue:The Canadian alphabet does start with D.


ED! Everyone knows it starts with "aye" :lol:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hahaha. Now post a pic you guys have tons of sweet cars. Ok please


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No ones got D?

How about a Delorean...


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

D is for Datsun!



The white one obviously, surrounded by Porsches!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

E for Elva.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

F1,

SJJ


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

G for Gremlin


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

How bout a HotRod!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

also a Henry J...RM


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I...am for Impala


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

J is for jeep


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

K.

Kenworth?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Rich.. That's a Peterbuilt..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe this K&N Kobalt will work for now...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice save Randy!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Show us your Lincoln, Lola or Lambo........


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

MINI
SJJ


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

L is for Lincoln! :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

N for NASCAR


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

*O for Oldsmobile*

Oldsmobile 442


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

*P for Porsche 962*

I had to do O so that I could get to P because that is the letter I wanted to post.

*P for Porsche 962* (does not include lasted Racemasters releases)


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I do not have q any one?


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

*Quattro*


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

R is for Road Runner of course! *** Double Word Score *** 



Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*S is for...*

... SKODA:










Happy new year, folks!

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh man those last three priceless great job.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

"Tyrrell" P34








[/URL]


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Show us your U-Haul or something else....


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Senna that their car put a tear in my eye and to every one that's posted pics so far thanks so much I wish and I may start another thread and see if we can list by year of release different cars or maybe I'll get you all to email me pics I'll make a large volume and post it give me time got an idea


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay old blue.. You asked for it!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

V.

Viper...


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

"Williams" F1








[/URL]


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Okay, let's finish this. Below is the rare XR7 Cougar. At least that is what the guy who sold it to me said.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wait! There's a Yugo somewhere on the boards!

Does it have to run?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Any one have a zephry


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn tablet zephyr


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

How about a Yaris and a Z-28???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yenko!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

One Yenko coming up!!!!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*"Z" stands for...*

... Ford ZODIAC:



















Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

really diggin' that zodiac!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Back to A as in Altered...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Off Topic, but man, that's Retro... Gas $1.339/Gal ! :thumbsup:








$12.39 ÷ 9.25(gal)= $1.339/Gal.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW AMAZING GUYS. Is their any way we can keep this thread going and possible set it up by manufacture and such?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

That altered is amazing!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think making it complicated would work. We'll have a hard time with the oddball letters. Just keep it going as is...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

D for Dynabrute


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Tim!

Great to see you back! Nice car!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL It's Kevin goodwrenchintim is all the letters I could use in my name  and thank you


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

E for escort


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

DYNA BRUTE >>>>>> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

F....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

GTO










--rick


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Dang Rick, I was going to convert the same exact color goat to a convertible. You beat me to it. It looks great!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

H ow about a H ummer?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Man sweet rims


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Iso, Iso, Iso ...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

... a-a-a-and * 
J* 
......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Man sweet rims


Complete utility...


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

K-Karmann Ghia!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Lambo*
Specifically *TBI*'s restored *Miura*


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

M - Monte Carlo


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*M*

.
*M**aserati* 










My own *slimmed 3500GT*.

-- D


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nomad...


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nomads....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oldsmobile










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=361233

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Whoa, it's *P*!










*Now, Rich! Now!* It's your chance to show that Peterbilt!



--D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

P eterbuilt!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hooray!

... and now we wait ...

Q? ...  ... Q?


tick ... tick ... tick ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Taka Q?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry for my ditto, ie- was posted the last round


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Q uaker State


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Awright!

Good work, Rich. Now I don't have to make that Tjet foldup VW Quantum body (I'd already downloaded the drawings). 

-- D


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

R...at Fink


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Roarin' Rolls Royce










is that a triple word score?


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Dslot, adjectives score half points so that's 2 1/2. Good job!

S is for Shadow.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Jisp said:


> Dslot, adjectives score half points so that's 2 1/2. Good job!


COL (Chuckling Out Loud):wave:

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
T is for *Tjet Tbirds*
























Yeah, I know the '60 started life as a Vibe, but most of them wound up with Pancake Power under the hood.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

UPS...


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

VW Bus


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

WIP


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

X Men...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

y Yamaha banshee


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Z28


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

A...nglia


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

B-Budweiser


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

C-Citroen


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

D...ragster...RM


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

F for Ferrari


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No E??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about an E Type???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gran Torino...


----------

